# Do you visit the websites making fun of "professionals"



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2014)

I have an inner fight with myself regarding how I feel about the websites that make fun of "professionals." The only two I have visited are the ones for cakes, and the ones for photography. I was recently invited to a new private photography group on facebook for "professional photographers", and one of the first posts in the group is making fun of bad images.

(I will probably be leaving the group, since I now have to worry that anything I post will end up on one of *those* websites ;-) )



I know I have some early images that could easily be featured if submitted, though I was never charging people for my work.
Anyways, What's your take on them? Funny? Not funny? Would you submit someone else's craft to one of them?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you mean 'sites like "You are not a photographer.com"?  If so, I browse through them occasionally, but that's about it.  I don't really care much one way or the other to be honest.


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 10, 2014)

To me, it's one thing to discuss bad images and what's bad about them and how to improve them and make them better for the next time. But to simply just bash someone's work, no. Don't count me in on that one.

But yes, I do enjoy looking at bad images. It makes me realize how far I have come in photography and to never stop improving my craft.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Do you mean 'sites like "You are not a photographer.com"?  If so, I browse through them occasionally, but that's about it.  I don't really care much one way or the other to be honest.



Yes, I just wasn't going to name names. ;-)


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't make fun (or support those that do) of photographers who are tying to learn. I DO make fun of those who think they've reached the summit and suck. I know all too many who's heads are too big but their mouths are even larger. Easy pickin's. If you are trying your best, always open to learning, nobody can make fun of anything you do!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

youarenotaphotographer.com is one of my favorite sites 

I won't take part in Facebook groups that post specific images and comment on them, if the OP isn't the one who took the image, but I will most certainly visit YANAP, hahaha.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I DO make fun of those who think they've reached the summit and suck.



Which is the basic idea of YANAP haha. Which is why I visit it from time to time. Especially when I need a good chuckle. Haha.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2014)

just remember, while  you are on some website  trashing someone else's photos, there is likely *someone *looking at *your* site trashing yours. 
I don't partake in those sorts of sites/groups because for every minute I spend making fun of someone else's work, that's a minute wasted and lost that I could be working to improve my own.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> just remember, while  you are on some website  trashing someone else's photos, there is likely *someone *looking at *your* site trashing yours.
> I don't partake in those sorts of sites/groups because for every minute I spend making fun of someone else's work, that's a minute wasted and lost that I could be working to improve my own.



Sure. That's fine. Not everyone is gonna like what I do, as evidenced by some of the feedback on here. 

That being said, if I'm ON YANAP... it means I wasn't planning on doing any work at that moment anyway. I'm done for the day. I'm taking time to entertain myself. Sometimes I read. Sometimes I play video games. Sometimes I troll TPF. Sometimes I'm on YANAP.com


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2014)

I found the website interesting, as it shows lack of skill, lack of common sense and thus shows "what not to do" in photography.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought we were doing that here?


----------



## photoguy99 (Aug 10, 2014)

Making fun of people less able than yourself is a sure sign of lack of confidence. The person making fun might not be themselves terrible, but they are without question unsure of themselves. Usually for a good reason. This applies to photographers, dancers, carpenters, and everyone else besides.

It's basically the same process as bullying. As such it's fun for a little while, of course. If you're still having fun months later, best you check yourself.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2014)

This was a great blog when it was current. It taught me a lot. I had a number of people here on TPF privately accuse me of writing this site, but I totes didn't.  Giggles and Cutie Pumpkins Photography


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> This was a great blog when it was current. It taught me a lot. I had a number of people here on TPF privately accuse me of writing this site, but I totes didn't.  Giggles and Cutie Pumpkins Photography



Well there goes my evening!


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh how awkward -- I think this thread could use a distraction.

Joe


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> This was a great blog when it was current. It taught me a lot. I had a number of people here on TPF privately accuse me of writing this site, but I totes didn't.  Giggles and Cutie Pumpkins Photography



Read your post, and read some of that blog. Okay, I totally don't get the "totes" thing. Can you spell it out for the old hick in Podunk, OK?!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 10, 2014)

You know. I am not a protog. And I do enjoy "you are not a photographer".

"You are not a graphic designer" just kind of pisses me off.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This was a great blog when it was current. It taught me a lot. I had a number of people here on TPF privately accuse me of writing this site, but I totes didn't.  Giggles and Cutie Pumpkins Photography
> ...


Totes = Totally

The sites making fun of bad pictures, they're good for a quick laugh, but that's about it.  I see them when someone posts a link to them, but it's not something I go out of my way to look at.  It doesn't offend me either though.  I'm indifferent to it, I guess.  Sometimes it's funny, sometimes it's not.


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> .....Totes = Totally...........



Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 10, 2014)

C'mon Snerd get into the 21st century. It's totes adorbs! And don't ask me how I know that.

It doesn't sound like a group of actual pro photographers if people are posting others' work, and making fun of it. At least that's not professional in my experience.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 10, 2014)

e.rose said:


> youarenotaphotographer.com is one of my favorite sites
> 
> I won't take part in Facebook groups that post specific images and comment on them, if the OP isn't the one who took the image, but I will most certainly visit YANAP, hahaha.



Ditto


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Making fun of people less able than yourself is a sure sign of lack of confidence. The person making fun might not be themselves terrible, but they are without question unsure of themselves. Usually for a good reason. This applies to photographers, dancers, carpenters, and everyone else besides.
> 
> It's basically the same process as bullying. As such it's fun for a little while, of course. If you're still having fun months later, best you check yourself.



Eh. The checks my clients write me keep me pretty damn confident. 

It's not any different than a comedian making fun of something. I enjoy comedians as well. I enjoy the hilarity of an image of a poorly photoshopped dude in a coke can floating in the sky.

But if you want to call it lack of confidence, and getting paid is what lack of confidence results in... then I'll take it!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2014)

DGMPhotography said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > youarenotaphotographer.com is one of my favorite sites
> ...


Seems to be pretty much the same thing to me...  Why is it OK on one site but not the other?


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

unpopular said:


> "You are not a graphic designer" just kind of pisses me off.



Is that still a think? I thought that died with "You are not a model"? Who knew. Maybe I just lost touch with those two.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 10, 2014)

My twisted conscience tells me that it's okay to make fun of a CONCEPT (like the blog Derrel posted- hilarious) but for some reason, poking at specific people or specific images rubs me the wrong way. :shrug:


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


Because one is watching American Idol on the days that they air the terrible, hilarious singers... and the other is seeking out individuals to be malicious towards.

There happens to be a collection of photos on the interwebs that are akin to the terrible American Idol wanna-bes. So I view it and get a chuckle. I don't then do a reverse image search, find that photographers site, and send them a scathing e-mail about how terrible they are.

I have been in photography groups on Facebook where someone would post a photo in a group and people would be malicious towards it, just to be malicious, when that person is trying to grow from it. That I don't vibe with. I'm cool with giving critique, but telling someone to sell their gear when they're posting for C&C is what isn't cool.

Unless that person thinks they're God's gift to photography, but they produce work that deserves to be on YANAP, and refuse to grow at all... then maybe they just need a reality check. 

I actually used to half expect my images to show up on YANAP or "You are not a model" when I first started. If that would have happened, I would have laughed. But I also knew back then that I wasn't fabulous.

I guess someone who thinks they're amazing, but isn't may be upset by it. Who knows. 

Either way... I refer back to Bitter's Avenue Q song.

Sh*t's funny. People laugh. It's human nature. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> My twisted conscience tells me that it's okay to make fun of a CONCEPT (like the blog Derrel posted- hilarious) but for some reason, poking at specific people or specific images rubs me the wrong way. :shrug:



So then don't look at it. More bandwidth for me.


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't say that I disagree with e.rose........ when I get good with a camera, I'll probably be as cocky as she is LOL!!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> I can't say that I disagree with e.rose........ when I get good with a camera, I'll probably be as cocky as she is LOL!!



Please, I don't need a good camera for that.   :greenpbl:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 10, 2014)

How many of you posted my stuff on YANAP?  Anyway, no, I don't visit them. I know enough of them to be entertained... but while people pay me to take photos (repeatedly even), I'm hardly a very good pro. I make my clients happy, and that's what matters, but man, some of you guys just blow me away. A good deal of you guys make me look silly, and I can admit it.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> How many of you posted my stuff on YANAP?  Anyway, no, I don't visit them. I know enough of them to be entertained... but while people pay me to take photos (repeatedly even), I'm hardly a very good pro. I make my clients happy, and that's what matters, but man, some of you guys just blow me away. A good deal of you guys make me look silly, and I can admit it.



You know, in total seriousness... I don't think I can think of a single person on here who deserves to be on that site.

I just haven't seen anything *THAT* bad posted to here. 

Actually... no. One.

There's one.

But that one is... kind of... a strange anomaly to begin with sooooo...... yeah.


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

e.rose said:


> .......... I just haven't seen anything *THAT* bad posted to here.
> 
> Actually... no. One.
> 
> ...



You do know, how many of us are now furiously searching for pics we posted?!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > .......... I just haven't seen anything *THAT* bad posted to here.
> ...



I guarantee you it's someone who wouldn't even think to think it was them. 

If you're nervous I'm talking about you... then I'm probably not talking about you. :lmao:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 10, 2014)

It's gotta be me. Strange anomaly... well, that's me in a nutshell. Emphasis on the nut.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 10, 2014)

e.rose said:


> You know, in total seriousness... I don't think I can think of a single person on here who deserves to be on that site.



*pffft*

There have been plenty.

Were you here for GiGi Photography?
Or that girl from down under that was banned 6 times? 
Think for *a moment*. 
But a few got better when they stuck around, and got help.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 10, 2014)

we should start a "youareaprenetiousartsnop.com" website.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> ...Totes = Totally...


..... and.... the English language takes yet one more step toward its eventual demise!


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Totes = Totally...
> ...



Foshizzle. Oh! Thats out of date, isn't it? Just when I learn one, another comes along!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2014)

unpopular said:


> we should start a "youareaprenetiousartsnop.com" website.


What's a 'snop'? :scratch:


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> It's gotta be me. Strange anomaly... well, that's me in a nutshell. Emphasis on the nut.





It's not, though, I promise.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> *pffft*  There have been plenty.  Were you here for GiGi Photography? Or that girl from down under that was banned 6 times? Think for *a moment*. But a few got better when they stuck around, and got help.



Gigi sounds familiar... But I can't quite remember.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## pgriz (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, but what we really need is a new section that displays deliberately bad photos, just like the way the writers have their "deliberately bad writing" competitions (see The Best (Intentionally) Bad Writers In The World - Content Kings: Because what you say matters as one example).  You don't even get on the scoreboard until you violate at least five basic rules of photography, in the same image.  Because, anyone can take a bad image, but it takes knowledge and talent to take a really, really bad one!  :mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Ok, but what we really need is a new section that displays deliberately bad photos, just like the way the writers have their "deliberately bad writing" competitions (see The Best (Intentionally) Bad Writers In The World - Content Kings: Because what you say matters as one example).  You don't even get on the scoreboard until you violate at least five basic rules of photography, in the same image.  Because, anyone can take a bad image, but it takes knowledge and talent to take a really, really bad one!  :mrgreen:



That would be a lot of fun, actually.... Hahaha.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 11, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Totes = Totally...
> ...



English?
America hasn't spoken it for years, and in some parts, its completely disappeared.


----------



## Overread (Aug 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, but what we really need is a new section that displays deliberately bad photos, just like the way the writers have their "deliberately bad writing" competitions (see The Best (Intentionally) Bad Writers In The World - Content Kings: Because what you say matters as one example).  You don't even get on the scoreboard until you violate at least five basic rules of photography, in the same image.  Because, anyone can take a bad image, but it takes knowledge and talent to take a really, really bad one!  :mrgreen:
> ...




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ng-bad-photographic-un-style.html#post3297084


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > You know, in total seriousness... I don't think I can think of a single person on here who deserves to be on that site.
> ...



For us more newcomers ... well .. had to look for Gigi Photography ...
--> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3766221

and one of the nice threads --> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../203375-does-anyone-want-edit-my-picture.html


----------



## pgriz (Aug 11, 2014)

Uhoh.   We may have created a monster.  I've got tons of bad ones, but really, really bad ones?  Gonna have to work at this.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> youarenotaphotographer.com is one of my favorite sites



Never been to it.  Should be retitled: uninstallphotoshop.com

I honestly didn't realize this level of suck existed.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > youarenotaphotographer.com is one of my favorite sites
> ...



^^ That's what I thought too


----------



## tecboy (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane Momtographer is Awesome!  Still, I have no idea what her blog is about.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Never been to it.  Should be retitled: uninstallphotoshop.com  I honestly didn't realize this level of suck existed.





astroNikon said:


> ^^ That's what I thought too



And now you understand why I visit from time to time.

It's incredible.

It's like watching an episode of Tim and Eric, but they're serious. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 11, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> To me, it's one thing to discuss bad images and what's bad about them and how to improve them and make them better for the next time. But to simply just bash someone's work, no. Don't count me in on that one.



This^


----------



## pgriz (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi there!  Are you disappointed in the memories you've captured?  Are your buddies showing you up with their fun times on Facebook?  Then you need us!  We, at Creative Memories don't just record them, we invent them!  Just let us know what reality you want others to think you are living, and we will creatively give you the life you so desperately wish you had!  We supply the settings, the models, the processing, and give it the cheesy, overprocessed iPhone look that screams "reality"!  We create the moments in time that others will be envying you for!  Show up your ex's with photos of you enjoying the good life with "partners" more attractive and interesting than they ever were.  All you have to do is contact us for an appointment so that we can start upgrading the reality your ex-friends will envy you for.  Contact us at Creative Moments, located at Frozen Memories Drive, in Wishta Junction, New Mexico.  Come and see what you could have been!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 11, 2014)

I have seen them before but I don't visit them regularly or anything. I'm always terrified I'll find one of my own and be totally mortified. lol I'm not sure whether I feel its all in good fun or if its just outright malicious that they even exist. I feel like, most the ones I've seen anyway the images are SO FAR out there that it's got to be a joke.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I have seen them before but I don't visit them regularly or anything. I'm always terrified I'll find one of my own and be totally mortified. lol I'm not sure whether I feel its all in good fun or if its just outright malicious that they even exist. I feel like, most the ones I've seen anyway the images are SO FAR out there that it's got to be a joke.



I'm 90% sure those are serious attempts by people. Which is what makes it 50 times more hilarious.

Call me an a**. I don't care. Everything on that site is effing hilarious.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen them before but I don't visit them regularly or anything. I'm always terrified I'll find one of my own and be totally mortified. lol I'm not sure whether I feel its all in good fun or if its just outright malicious that they even exist. I feel like, most the ones I've seen anyway the images are SO FAR out there that it's got to be a joke.
> ...



lol they also seem to be like.. 10 years old, minimum. I did some terrible, terrible, unmentionable things in photoshop 10 years ago.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...



Why would you assume they're 10 year olds? Most of that stuff is coming from people much older than that from what I gather of a lot of the captions.

Not to mention I *know* someone who is THAT. bad. and they're well into their 30's. 

That website isn't out to target 10 year olds. It's targeting photographers who pass themselves as "professionals".


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



lol noooo. 10 year old images, not photographers.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 11, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...



Again... why do you assume that? 

It started as a Tumblr blog that was taking submissions from their followers. They still take submissions as far as I'm aware.

Most of what you're seeing is fairly current. If not VERY current. 

About « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 11, 2014)

Whodda thought? Another polarizing topic on TPF, centered around whether or not it's ok to laugh at stupid sh*t.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Whodda thought? Another polarizing topic on TPF, centered around whether or not it's ok to laugh at stupid sh*t.



I laugh at all KINDS of sh*t.

Stupid sh*t. 

Funny sh*t. 

Dumb sh*t. 

Dumb SH*TS. 

My sh*t.

When my husband gives me sh*t.

When my best friend from home texts me while she takes a sh*t.

I love sh*t.

And I love YANAP.com   :lmao:


----------



## snerd (Aug 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Whodda thought? Another polarizing topic on TPF, centered around whether or not it's ok to laugh at stupid sh*t.



I am quite happy to inform the world that I usually do laugh at stupid stuff! The more the Tom-Foolery, the more the laughing!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Whodda thought? Another polarizing topic on TPF, centered around whether or not it's ok to laugh at stupid sh*t.
> ...



HEY NOW.

Laughing at STUFF is not okay.

We only laugh at SH*T here!

YOU GOT THAT?!


----------



## chuasam (Aug 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Do you mean 'sites like "You are not a photographer.com"?  If so, I browse through them occasionally, but that's about it.  I don't really care much one way or the other to be honest.


are you kidding me? I love that site. It's so rip roaringly funny.
Schadenfreude.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess because I wasn't aware that selective coloring and piknik editing was still running rampant.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I guess because I wasn't aware that selective coloring and piknik editing was still running rampant.



Be careful... people might mistake that tone for you being judgmental towards newbies. :greenpbl:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 12, 2014)

Me?? Never. No really, never. I'm too nice to people. I really need to work on that. Lol


----------



## tecboy (Aug 12, 2014)

A lot of photographs are pretty funny, but yanap is a watchdog group tracking down amateur photographers from facebook who are using canon rebel and gimp.  I would be very ticked off if they post one of my photographs to yanap.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> A lot of photographs are pretty funny, but yanap is a watchdog group tracking down amateur photographers from facebook who are using canon rebel and gimp.  I would be very ticked off if they post one of my photographs to yanap.



Please, they are not tracking down people JUST because they're using a Rebel and GIMP.

I started out using a Rebel and GIMP and while I was bad when I started, I can confidently say I was never THAT bad. 

They are looking for a particular BRAND of terrible, that those people "featured" on the site would STILL produce, even if they were handed a Canon 1D and a full license of Adobe CC.


----------



## Overread (Aug 12, 2014)

They are looking for people classing themselves as professional whilst producing very substandard products. 

It's akin to things like the TV show "Cowboy Builders". The only difference is that bad photography typically doesn't destroy lives nor cost thousands of pounds to fix. It also tends to be a LOT of casual professionals - ergo they've a website, and a facebook and yeah they probably do a few shoots for friends/family but really not much more. 

It's a sort of hazy area between full-blown professional and hobbyists just earning a bit of pocket money. The latter has always happened; but in the days of the internet we are presented with it much more so. It's this element that makes it somewhat a hotbutton topic because whilst on the oneside these websites are exposing bad professionals - at the same time most of them are "harmless" if taken on their own. 

It's  tricky area also because its both art and an unregulated market. So there is no line in the sand saying "you must be this good to be pro". It's purely up to personal standards along with what the market will pay for. And when there are no gatekeepers the market becomes the gatekeeper - so one can argue that if rubbish sells then its ok to sell rubbish. 

The nature of the internet also comes into this. IT allows now just for  a handful of friends to have a harmless, unseen chuckle at someone; but the whole world. And its not an exaggeration either; the whole world really can see and laugh - or they can stalk - they can find a website, send abuse etc.... It has vast potential to move from mockery to worse with no accountability nor restraint.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 12, 2014)

I would rather come here and make fun


----------



## Tee (Aug 12, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean 'sites like "You are not a photographer.com"?  If so, I browse through them occasionally, but that's about it.  I don't really care much one way or the other to be honest.
> ...



YANAP is not a site bashing professional photographers, it's a site bashing GWC's and MWaC's who just bought a Canon Rebel who THINK they're professional.


----------



## Tee (Aug 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Think for *a moment*.



That was the first one that came to mind.  For grins and giggles, I checked her website.  No improvement.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Whodda thought? Another polarizing topic on TPF, centered around whether or not it's ok to laugh at stupid sh*t.
> ...



That is classic! You specifically left out your husband's ****.

I know he's hot and all, but he can't be perfect.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

unpopular said:


> That is classic! You specifically left out your husband's ****.  I know he's hot and all, but he can't be perfect.



He's the only person on the planet that doesn't sh*t.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 12, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I guess because I wasn't aware that selective coloring and piknik editing was still running rampant.


Didn't TPF have a Selective Coloring Monthly Challenge back last August ???

yup .. I remember it.

TPF should do it again for this month


----------



## unpopular (Aug 12, 2014)

selective coloring is the gift that keeps on giving, since like 1890.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > That is classic! You specifically left out your husband's ****.  I know he's hot and all, but he can't be perfect.
> ...



so it's true what they say about beautiful people then?


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

unpopular said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Apparently.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm too busy failing to meet my own expectations to worry about how others are failing to meet theirs.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Emily, that sounds like terminal constipation, beautiful people or not.  And if he's been like that since you married him....   :mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose (Aug 12, 2014)

Bender said:


> I'm too busy failing to meet my own expectations to worry about how others are failing to meet theirs.



They don't think they're failing to meet their expectations. They think they're exceeding them. 



pgriz said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Well that would certainly explain the moodiness.


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 14, 2014)

tecboy said:


> A lot of photographs are pretty funny, but yanap is a watchdog group tracking down amateur photographers from facebook who are using canon rebel and gimp.  I would be very ticked off if they post one of my photographs to yanap.



I found this site (TPF) by following a comment on YANAP.  And, I looked at your Flickr page.  To make the main page at YANAP, you have to be taking portraits, head shots or weddings, for pay.  And you have to be posting photos most people would consider substandard work.  You have lots of panning photos with good exposure and a reasonably sharp subject.  To get your work on YANAP's main page you would have to go out of your way to make and post a really bad photo on your commercial FB page -- which by doing it on purpose would disqualify the work.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 14, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of photographs are pretty funny, but yanap is a watchdog group tracking down amateur photographers from facebook who are using canon rebel and gimp.  I would be very ticked off if they post one of my photographs to yanap.
> ...




Shhh!!!  Don't kill his dreams!


----------



## tecboy (Aug 14, 2014)

pgriz said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



What?!  I'm not qualify for Yanap!  That means no Rassies Award, dang!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 14, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of photographs are pretty funny, but yanap is a watchdog group tracking down amateur photographers from facebook who are using canon rebel and gimp.  I would be very ticked off if they post one of my photographs to yanap.
> ...




Wait, you seem to be suggesting that the images on your site are from PAID photographers?


----------



## Civchic (Aug 14, 2014)

Braineack, all photos on YANAP are from the online portfolios of "professional" photographers.  So yes, someone paid for those images.

That's why I read, and enjoy YANAP.  And Cake Wrecks (also all professional cake decorators, although plenty of grocery store bakeries).  I also enjoy STFU Parents, and would probably laugh myself silly if a facebook post of mine ended up there (I've made some that are worthy, I'm sure).  

If you're hanging out a shingle based on terrible workmanship, you sort of deserve to be embarrassed.  I mean, they should be embarrassed already!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 14, 2014)

and here I am waiting to build skills/experience before I charge.  Boy am I dumb.  Plus I have the potential to getting featured on a great website!


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Wait, you seem to be suggesting that the images on your site are from PAID photographers?



Not my site.  I just hang out there, and other places.  To qualify for the front page of YANAP, you are supposed to be a professional (that means PAID) photographer, with clients and everything.


----------

